# (اريد مصنع معتمد لتصنيع الشامبو و.....)



## عصفور الجنة 1 (24 مارس 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اريد من سيادتكم افادتى بخصوص مصنع مسجل بوزارة الصحة لصناعة الشامبو بكافة انواعه ومنظفات الجسم وله دراية بهذه العقود ويكون مكانه اسكندرية وايضا شركات صناعة منظفات سائلة للاوانى والاطباق وتكون شركات معتمدة و معروفة تجاريا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

